# Thinking of buying a pocket watch .. Show me yours



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am contemplating buying myself a pocket watch to wear at the odd wedding or special occasion nothing too expensive perhaps around the £50 or under budget . I currently have this one









a Smiths Empire which requires a new glass I will get round to replacing it one day but I need to read up how to replace it and measure etc

I do not know that much about Pocket watches but I do know there are various different movements , I fancy one that winds up with a key and you set the hands also using a key .

To help me with inspiration let's see your Pocket watches also any help or advice any members have to share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thought there may have been some replies to this post by now :hmmm9uh:

Any how I have being looking over the weekend at the various makes and models on the Bay and it made me realise I have no idea where to start ! When it comes to watches I like Seiko a basic entry model , good movement and not too big a hit on the wallet unless I went high end but when it comes to pocket watches I do not know where to start, what is a good start? Firm established makes and movement types ?

All advice welcome


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

jsud2002 said:


> Thought there may have been some replies to this post by now


 I think you'll find there are many fewer people who feel qualified to give you advice than if you asked which dive watch to buy. I don't really feel qualified, but I'll have a go until someone who knows something comes along.

First thing is whether you want new or vintage. There are current makers of pocket watches and some of them are quite nice, I believe, though I don't have one. For example - https://jeanpierre-of-switzerland.com/product-category/pocket-watches/

For vintage, the choice is definitely bewildering. For a start you could try looking for the better known names, for example "Waltham" and "Elgin" from the US, or "Thomas Russell" and "J. W. Benson" in the UK. Key wound will tend to be the older ones with complex movements, which can be expensive to fix if they go wrong. So bear that in mind. And good luck in your search.

I forgot you said show me yours ...

I inherited this, by Berry & Sons of West Hartlepool, with case and movement made in Coventry, I'm reliably informed.



And a recently acquired John Bennett of Cheapside, which I need to get working.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've never had a key wound one, but would agree with @spinynorman about the US watches. Elgin and Waltham had various grades, and the railway watches in particular as superb (but likely to be much more than £50). Local auction houses are a good source - they see lots of pocket watches and rarely get excited by them, and they often sell for £50ish. Condition is key, and don't pay too much for the silver ones as silver is only 40p a gram (9k gold is £16.41 a gram in comparison today). The rolled gold US cases are good and take a lot of wear before they show any. Shock protection is rare, so check the balance - if unsure see if the watch ticks when held in different positions, and if it doesn't walk away. I have had some that stop if they are placed dial down, but run okay dial up.

You might just get a 9j Waltham ww2 issued watch for your money, but try and avoid the ones with lots of lume - you still have a hazardous material for another 1500 years (at least)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry, John...I didn't see this before. I can only agree with all that's been said above, but I'm no expert...PWs were what bought me to this forum more than 10 years ago when I was looking for one to wear to Masonic meetings when I used to belong. Several members gave me the same advice as above which led to me purchasing a Waltham and an Elgin. I also bought a ladies PW for Sheila, which she used to wear on a long chain round her neck.

These are some of mine that I've had/got.
A Waltham 15 jewel Full Hunter in a Dennison 'Sun' case (another member now has this one).


























A Masonic Elgin.









Sheila's ladies PW...this one is crown wind and pin set. That means you wind it with the crown, but then press the little pin next to the crown to set the hands. It's only about an inch in diameter.









This is a Thomas Russel belonging to my Brother.









This 18ct Garrard is a key wind and set PW that was presented to my Grandfather in 1954. It's hallmarks date it to 1845, so it was already over 100 years old when he received it!

























I still have this Chinese 'Ouyi' PW that a Canadian member gave me many years ago. It's a skeleton watch and is very useful to observe the motion and keyless works in action. It's not worth anything really, but has a fully jewelled (17J) movement and keeps remarkably good time.
[IMG alt="PW Ouyi" data-ratio="75.00"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2018_06/large.Watchpics014-1.JPG.e434d2788fac32378cc0d9d1634b45d6.JPG[/IMG]

[IMG alt="PW Ouyi" data-ratio="75.00"]https://forumgallery.s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/monthly_2018_06/large.Watchpics015.JPG.0ae53e64a77daa68b92e85f2722cddbc.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi John

Happen to love PW's, have a one or two myself  ,

Keeping within your budget, these are a couple of mine...










This was my daily wear for many years...










This is now retired in a case, but kept company by a NOS model purchased from our host, Roy...





































Picked this one up, souvenir from a visit to Prague...




























A reminder of the stunning 15th century 'ORLOJ' Astronomical Clock...










:thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies and photos , after reading comments I think I will hold of buying a key operated PW for now and just concentrate on looking for a decent/good condition lever movement one.

@scottswatches thanks for info on balance , I did see a Waltham on the bay that stated it ticks away nicely but not when laid flat , without the info from yourself I would have considered it a contender but not now :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

One of my favourite brand new inexpensive pocket watches is an open-face Sekonda with gold PVD plated case, shown here below. I bought my first of these quite some time ago and was pleasantly surprised to see that it is still available, for about £50 (or perhaps less if you can find it discounted). This watch has a Chinese 17J hand-wind movement and, in my opinion, is nicer that the Sekonda hunter watch which is also still available and also with a Chinese hand-wind movement; the gold plating is nicer on the open-face example and of a richer colour (pic from watchesnottingham.co.uk):


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have found two Pocket watches on Ebay that have taken my eye and the great thing is they are both from the year I was born 1971

First is a Services










and the other is an Ingersoll










Will keep eveyone updated and let you know if I win either of them , 6 days to wait though :laugh:


----------



## Geth21 (Oct 31, 2020)

Roger the Dodger said:


> A Masonic Elgin.


 That Elgin is a thing of beauty. Would love to add one to my watch collection one day. (Currently pocket watch less)


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thought I would share something more unusual









first you will notice the bow is at the bottom, almost as if you wear this watch around the neck. The calendar complication is also unusual for a pocket watch, but then...








Yep. Automatic, with a exhibition case back. I suspect but can not yet prove that these were used to show customers of wristwatches how nicely Eterna-Matic movements were. Not very effective if the watch is in your waistcoat pocket, but cool as flip, at least on a watch forum


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This is what I used to call my workshop 5 years ago. Now things are more serious… This is disease that will never improve. So, be careful!

Have in mind that £50 watch may need £200 for repair, and after that it's price will be £50 again.

Watches with broken balance pivot will usually work in only one position - face up or down. So, if the watch runs in all position but one - face up or down, then it might be something else - bent Breguet hairspring, broken end stone… But there are exceptions.

As one that constantly restores old watch movements, I consider a broken balance staff in watch with no other faults as a minor problem. Making new good staff, for a man that does this often, will usually take 30 minutes, and it's replacement and balance adjustment - another 30 minutes.

Another thing - when a seller says that the watch is running, it doesn't mean that everything is OK. Sellers often try to repair watches by themselves and do unacceptable things, only to make the watch ticking somehow. But then it is much harder to repair the harm that they did - bent bridges and parts, broken stones, broken wheel pivots, etc.

My opinion is that for a PW collector, the main goal is to search for watches with perfect or at least good preserved cases and dials and no signs of bad manipulations to the movement like ugly scratches to the bridges, and all parts in place. Repairing this kind of watches is pleasure… Have in mind that cheap watches with no stones like Smiths Empire have stopped working properly before the case and crown showed wear, so they may look preserved, but they are another case…

Also, have in mind that most watchmakers avoid to repair cylindre watches. Actually, they are easier to repair, but it is a question of watchmaker experience… Also cylindres have much worst performance than a good lever watch.

Have in mind that replacing parts from a donor is not always possible. The parts of pre 1900 watches usually can't be replaced, and full replacebility started to appear gradually after 1920 - 40 in different makers. So, restoring of old watches is often connected with making of missing, worn or broken parts. The usual watcmakers, who only replace parts, often wil not do this task…


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I mentioned at the start of this thread that I have a Smiths Empire that requires a crystal change and that I would get round to it one day .... Today is that day .

You can see the scratches in this photo









Bezel removed and crystal removed









, I have measured it with my calipers









A question for @scottswatches @Karrusel or any member

When I look at the crystal it has a domed shape to it , do I need to measure the dome somehow in order to buy a replacement crystal ? This is my first time replacing PW crystals and any advice is welcome


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

normally it is done by description on round glasses, flat top, low dome, high dome etc. But I have never fitted a pocket watch glass myself


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I had a search on ebay and came across this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224218898240

I took a risk and bought it :clap:


----------



## Polgot (Nov 1, 2020)

Keep an eye on ebay I have currently listed 30


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

*
jsud2002,
*

I guess this crystal is actually acrilic. If so, all You need to do is remove scratches by sanding with wet sanding paper 1000 and 2000 and then polish the surface with some wool cloth and polisning pase


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

nevenbekriev said:


> *
> jsud2002,
> *
> 
> I guess this crystal is actually acrilic. If so, all You need to do is remove scratches by sanding with wet sanding paper 1000 and 2000 and then polish the surface with some wool cloth and polisning pase


 Thanks for the advice I will give this a try :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Would like to say a big thank you to @Roger the Dodger for sending me his Ouyi Pocket watch to help me on my way with my new collection. I really like the skeleton design and being able to see the movement in action is great.









Thanks again Roger :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No probs, mate...better you have it than it just languish in the safe here. It was originally given to me by @James, a member from Canada who sadly no longer posts.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The new crystal I ordered arrived today and a perfect fit , such a simple thing as replacing the crystal makes the appearance of the PW change so much, it looks almost brand new now


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Quick update on the Services and Ingersoll I did not buy them , I am unable to decide which make or movement type I want also do I buy a cheapish one or go for an over £50 older one late 1800's early 1900's ? Decisions decisions :laugh:


----------



## Polgot (Nov 1, 2020)

Just posted 20 on ebay have a look


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Polgot said:


> Just posted 20 on ebay have a look


 Can you give me a link to where I can find them . Thanks


----------



## Polgot (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi

I don't think I am allowed to do this as I have not reached the criteria.I can if someone confirms that i can

Thanks

Paul


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a few Molnija Russian pocket watches, all very reliable and durable.



















Usually plenty on eBay and etsy within your budget.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

My wife has bought me a Services PW for Christmas :clap:









Happy days :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

This Ingersoll arrived yesterday a gift from my wife for my Birthday


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

jsud2002 said:


> This Ingersoll arrived yesterday a gift from my wife for my Birthday
> 
> View attachment 26235


 And made in GT Britain too....nice


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Today I put all my pocketwatches and 1 stopwatch onto my wall to display them all.

I will say I am very happy with all of them


----------

